# Maia Vs Silva For The title!!



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't know how "Official" this is, but this is what I got Via The predator's Twitter.


> WOW Maia vs Silva for the tilte !! nice fight !!


Link to his Twitter
http://twitter.com/patrick_cote


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah I heard this too.

Very strong rumors.

http://www.heavy.com/post/demian-maia-set-to-face-anderson-silva-at-ufc-111-3713

EDIT: THIS IS NOT SET IN STONE GUYS!!

http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/2/9/1302457/demian-maia-receives-an-unplanned

Maia is suspended until Aug 6th "unless he has his left vertical upper eyelid laceration cleared by an ophthalmologist or an ocular-plastics doctor."


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Demian Maia: Suspended until Aug. 6 (eyelid laceration) unless cleared early by an ophthalmologist or ocular-plastics doctor.

I guess since its in abu dhabi, they dont need to follow these suspensions... but still.. I am not looking forward to this, Silva will MURDER, KILL and DESTROY him.

its gonna be one of those Forrest moments, he will be too embarrassed to do a interview and will run out.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> its gonna be one of those Forrest moments, he will be too embarrassed to do a interview and will run out.


Christ, why did you have to remind me of that. Forrest is such a d-bag. :thumbsdown: Kick yourself in the nuts for reminding me of that.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

> Following a hard-fought three round win over Dan Miller at UFC 109 that showed him to be more than just a submission expert, Demian Maia will jump right back into training camp for the biggest fight of his career – an April 10th meeting with UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva in the main event of UFC 112 at Ferrari World on Yas Island in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Maia replaces countryman Vitor Belfort, who underwent emergency surgery on his left shoulder earlier this week to fix a chronic injury that got worse in his training camp for Silva.
> 
> ...


http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=71359


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool, Im happy with this fight. I think Andersons stand up game will win the day but he did struggle some with Travis Lutter so maybe this one will prove to be interesting as Lutter and Maia have some similarities in their game.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Maia doesnt have the type of wrestler upper body to get takedowns on Silva


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Maia by flying triangle choke!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Even with Maia cleared to fight it does little to give him a chance, think about it his biggest weakness is striking and the eye lid cut hinders his ability to really spar for fear of aggravating it.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

This is an interesting match up for obvious reasons, but in all honesty Maia better be prepared to get lit up on his feet.

As others mentioned, Maia's wrestling isn't great but I'm pretty sure it's better than Anderson's. Also Maia can try to get close to Anderson by (avoiding laser precision punches, brain jolting and rib shattering kicks, nose shattering knees, and an amazing clinch game) and if he can accomplish this he's got a chance to pull guard or attempt a take down in order to have a chance to win.

Now all Anderson needs to do is keep his distance and let his hands and legs go and if doesn't do what he did against Letis (spelling) he'll win with another highlight reel finish. But if he allows Maia to work his ground game we could have a new champ.

Bottom line: I'm still going to go with Anderson by KO or TKO in the 1st or 2nd, but part of me wants Maia to pull off an amazing slick sub with great control and smooth transitions.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I expect this fight to last about 30 seconds.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I expect this fight to last about 30 seconds.


Man you are generous!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would rather see Marquardt even tho he lost, he has a better chance then Maia...


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah this fight is a joke, I would honestly prefer Chael over Maia just to see some wrestling against standup, this fight is gonna be a joke they shudnt waste one of Anderson's fight on Maia.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Not really looking forward to this one, there is no real threat to Anderson's belt so ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Since Dana wants Anderson to defend the belt, this is probably the best he can do on short notice. I still think a match at LHW would be the best solution though.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

Silva vs Couture at LHW plz.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Maia outwrestled Chael, so I don't know what you guys are talking about.



Maia has a great chance if he takes a lesson from Chael, and REMEMBERS HE'S A GRAPPLER!


Pull guard, hip throw, shoulder throw, double leg, single leg... just take him down Maia!

WAR MAIA!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I bet Silva is breathing a sigh of relief knowing he is getting a gimme fight now....

Silva KO Weigh-Ins.....lol jk.... 30 sec


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Everyone seems to think Maia doesn't stand a chance. I don't know. If this fight hits the ground I would give Maia a considerable advantage. I think Maia needs to utilize Lutter's gameplan. Don't even mess with Silva's stand up.. and just go for the takedown. If he tries to test Silva's stand-up or try to keep Silva 'guessing' by using stand-up, it will be a very, very short night. He needs to just take a chance and get a clinch or a takedown.

If he does, he has a great shot at winning. Lutter passed Silva's guard pretty easy. People try to blame injuries on this, but I am not convinced. If Maia gets it to the ground, and utilizes some GnP, I think he has a great shot.

With that being said, Silva by KO in round 1.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

It's not like Silva is helpless off his back. I mean, he did end up submitting Lutter from there.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

FUUUUUUUUDGE


Maia needs more time before he gets his shot man... crap.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Didn't expect this fight...maybe before prior to the Nate KO. I guess A. Silva really wants to fight. Demian and Chael both don't really deserve it, but it's the way it goes I suppose. Damn...was really looking forward to see Vitor. 

I'd like to see A. Silva submit Demian. If anything it's probably going to be a RNC beginning with a knock down first of Demian then Anderson will hit him with some hard shots forcing Demian to give up his back. That's when he'll lock in a body triangle and elbow him some more then go for the choke. 

Demian isn't going to want to stand with him for long so ya might see a repeat of Thales unless he can get em down. Please for the love of the fans tell me Demian wants to stand and bang...haha!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

After how badly Marquardt annihilated Maia standing, I see Silva destroying him just as well. And, if Miller can avoid his ground game and subs, Maia probably can too, assuming he doesn't get too aggressive and leave himself open.

Here is a good example of another derailed up and comer for the sake of the almighty $dollar$


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

If this is official, Maia is a crazy mofo for taking this fight. He has to know he's gonna lose...he has to know.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am telling you guys. Maia by flying triangle choke!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The margin in favor of Anderson on the feet is much wider than the margin in favor of Maia on the ground. And all fights start standing up. Maia has a 1 in 50 shot in my opinion. 

Maia is the next best choice at MW in my opinion, but still no good. I am mad at the fact that the UFC will waste 1 more of Anderson's fights on a lopsided matchup. This is why Anderson needs to move up. Even if he isn't going to fight Machida (if Machida holds on to the title) he needs to get the best fights in before he retires. When a guy holds a belt for that long and beats everyone in the division with ease, does the title even matter anymore? It should be about putting on the best fights from here on out and I believe Anderson wants to do that.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am telling you guys. Maia by flying triangle choke!


Maia should just come out and throw himself at Silva hoping to land some kind of flying submission. It is probably his only chance...


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Think of it like this, Dana wants 2 titles on the line seeing as though it's been some time since Silva defended and he decided with that guy that was healthy enough to take the fight and who was also next in line. It makes the most sense. Name someone other than Sonnen more deserving right now.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

If somehow Maia wins, I cant even imagine the threads in this forum the very next day saying how overrated Silva is  They all would start saying Nate's win against Maia was just a fluke or he just got caught. 

If not for Maia's skillset, just to see so many of these threads in these forums, I want to see Maia win. Will be lot of fun.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

D.P. said:


> If this is official, Maia is a crazy mofo for taking this fight. He has to know he's gonna lose...he has to know.


I guess he figures he might as well take his shot. Better to have faced impossible odds for your dream than to continue fighting for the opportunity to face impossible odds :dunno.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Horrible.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Maia outwrestled Chael, so I don't know what you guys are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he tried all of this against Dan Miller, a far less talented grappler that Anderson is and he couldn't do anything with him.

Seriously, Maia is probably going to get destroyed. Of course he has a chance to submit Silva, but I really think he's going to go to sleep before he even thinks about attempting a takedown. Exactly what I said about Hazelett/Daley. I feel the same for this.

I actually think Maia is a more dangerous fight for Silva then Vitor was, but still, Silva just outclasses Maia as a fighter.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

So what if Maia gets injured? Does Chris Leben get another shot at Silva? 

Or how about Phil Baroni? Why not bring back Kalib Starnes?


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Brutal. Maia's only hope is to pull guard and he won't get close enough to even try. 

Marquardt showed how inferior Maia's striking is. This fight lasts as long as Silva wants it to.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't see this goin' in Maia's favor but we'll see.


----------



## Tommo565 (Dec 13, 2008)

Can't help but think they picked Maia because he's a BJJ guy. BJJ is huge in Abu Dhabi after all.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Anderson is going to KO Maia the second Damien tries to engage...

On the ground, Maia better end it fast because regardless of the Maia BJJ pedigree Anderson is capable of ending it there with some GNP. 

Maybe even a sub?? WTH he triangled Lutter.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

vandalian said:


> So what if Maia gets injured? Does Chris Leben get another shot at Silva?
> 
> Or how about Phil Baroni? Why not bring back Kalib Starnes?


Akiyama?


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Even though this title shot is undeserved Maia has a solid chance at winning. Anderson has shown a weakness to grapplers earlier in his career (has been submitted twice) He has also shown a reluctance to engage with pure grapplers in recent times (Leites)

If Anderson shows the same reluctance against Maia as he did against Leites, he may be in for a rude submission awakening. Maia is one talented dude and to write him off would be silly. 

However the problem for Maia will be closing the distance and taking Silva down, even if Maia is right on top of his game he will still have to pull something pretty special to get the fight to the ground, he will then also have to pull something even more special to keep Silva there and submit him. I think Maia is capable of both on his night, Capable being the key word here.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Yeah he tried all of this against Dan Miller, a far less talented grappler that Anderson is and he couldn't do anything with him.


Except, it was like they were in the gym. Maias sparing partner is there to try and stop the takedowns and subs without actually attacking = what Miller was doing.

Still think Silva will demolish him though.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice that Silva's still going to be fighting at 112, just hope this fight doesn't turn out like Silva vs Leites. Backing Silva to knock Maia out in the 2nd, not going to completely rule out a Maia submission victory though, he is a serious grappler. Would rather have seen Silva put on hold until either Belfort or Sonnen were fit though tbh.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

amazing fight


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Tommo565 said:


> Can't help but think they picked Maia because he's a BJJ guy. BJJ is huge in Abu Dhabi after all.


This is a big factor I guess! Same reason why they put Renzo on the card.


----------



## mel_progson (Aug 21, 2009)

Completely underwhelming fight.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I love Maia's BJJ and if it does go to the floor, then Silva's going to have a long night. That said, Silva is no slouch on the ground himself so the odds are definitely in his favour. I don't think this will be like that terrible Thales Leites fight, I think Dana White made an example out of Leites and that Maia is going to try to engage with Silva, but in a more defensive manner. Obviously if it's on the feet then he'll more than likely get picked apart despite how good his striking looked the other night.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

The fact that Maia could be the No.1 contender to fight Anderson this April is a very sad statement to the lack of talent in the MW division.

Goes without saying he does not deserve it, I would have at least like to of seen him fight another 2 fights first, Nate I feel would of been a good next opponent, but just because he don't deserve a shot, does not mean that he is not the best choice given the current state of the division.

I would of sooner they waited till after the Bisping/Wandi fight before making there decision, just to see how fit the winner was after the fight then make up there minds.


----------



## BTR92 (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a good fight. Maia is a worthy opponent and his jiu-jitsu is off the charts. I'm just hoping he doesn't go Leites on us and goes on his back if Anderson so much as fakes a strike.

I might cop a lot of hate on this but everyone says that Forrest has a very under-rated ground game but I think Andersons is the most under-rated to be quite honest simply because he doesn't go to it often. I've never seen someone use body triangles and leg traps and such as often as Anderson does. Silva can use body triangles from his guard which is saying something. Its obvious that Maia has an advantage on the ground but people think that if they get Silva to the ground then they will be able to beat him which is very, very far from the case.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Even with Maia cleared to fight it does little to give him a chance, think about it his biggest weakness is striking and the eye lid cut hinders his ability to really spar for fear of aggravating it.


Yeah but that doesn't matter, he should hardly waste time sparring at all. A month or two of sparring isn't going to make any significant difference in his ability standing compared to Silva's (a huge deficit). Any time spent sparring is shovelling shit against the tide. He just has to accept that if he can't get the fight to the ground he loses, period.

He should spend every waking second working on takedowns and closing the distance without getting his head taken off.


----------



## Jänis (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't really know what to think about this. Maia's BJJ is outstanding and Anderson has shown some weaknesses on the ground in the past but I still don't think that even if the fight hits the ground, it would become anywhere near a cakewalk for Maia. Obviously Maia's best bet is to take it to the ground because that's the only way he could win but in order to do so, he would have to be willing to engage with Silva and maybe eat a couple of shots in order to get the takedown. And 'cause his chin still remains as a big question mark, I don't know if Maia can even take Anderson down. One possibility would be to try to pull guard but still the fact that Anderson is light years ahead of Maia on the feet just might be a too big of an advantage for him in this fight. But we will see what happens. I know I will be pulling for the upset but don't really believe it will happen.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

This ******* sucks, were practically being forced to watch a replica of the Silva Leites fight. Hopefully Silva doesnt screw around and jsut finishes it quickly.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

I think Anderson comes well prepared and works his TDD. Maia maybe have a chance on the ground but i think Silva is gonna destroy him


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

vandalian said:


> So what if Maia gets injured? Does Chris Leben get another shot at Silva?
> 
> Or how about Phil Baroni? Why not bring back Kalib Starnes?


Exactly. Just because topcontenders are hurt doesn't mean you have to just give it to the next guy. Watered down. Both title fights won't be remotely close. Not excited about this card at all.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

I just hope Maia can somehow get Anderson down so we can see them grapple, otherwise it's going to be a brutal finish with Maia on the receiving end.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't have time to read 6 pages, is this official yet? Thanks for the update if so. I'd rather see see Vitor but this sounds good to me since I can't.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

After the Leites fight Maia gave an interview saying he would do the same game plan only much more aggressive trying to get a TD. He would be willing to risk getting KTFO going for TDs.

That being said, Anderson by 1st round KO via knee to the head when Maia shoots in. His BJJ may be better then everybody Anderson has beaten but this TDs surely arent.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Exactly. Just because topcontenders are hurt doesn't mean you have to just give it to the next guy. Watered down. Both title fights won't be remotely close. Not excited about this card at all.


So you'd rather they just cancel/postpone the fight? I tell you what, I'd rather see the last guy to beat the #1 contender fight him (pretty one sidedly btw) than have them cancel it all together. Also, keep in mind this card is in Abu Dahbi, so the UFC _has_ to try and make a good impression.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> So you'd rather they just cancel/postpone the fight? I tell you what, I'd rather see the last guy to beat the #1 contender fight him (pretty one sidedly btw) than have them cancel it all together. Also, keep in mind this card is in Abu Dahbi, so the UFC _has_ to try and make a good impression.


See I would much rather them just push the Vitor/Silva fight back. Make Penn/Edgar the main event, and add another interesting fight to the card.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> So you'd rather they just cancel/postpone the fight? I tell you what, I'd rather see the last guy to beat the #1 contender fight him (pretty one sidedly btw) than have them cancel it all together. Also, keep in mind this card is in Abu Dahbi, so the UFC _has_ to try and make a good impression.


 a LHW or HW fight would be much more exciting then seeing a one dimensional crappy striker get owned and played with on the feet while desperately trying for a takedown.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> a LHW or HW fight would be much more excited then seeing a one dimensional crappy striker get owned and played with on the feet while desperating trying for a takedown.


Yeah exactly this fight is rediculous, not fair for Maia to be thrown to the sharks like that, and seriously wtf, Anderson is suppose to fight the best.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

The UFC is feeding their top shark with some chum in this fight. Maia is no hack but his standup is terrible and he's going to be too small for Anderson. I probably would have had a different opinion if Nate hadn't completely wrecked him and Miller hadn't totally negated his BJJ.
Anderson has good BJJ, make no mistake. If this hits the mat Anderson will do better than Miller did.
I don't see this being another Thales vs. Silva, Anderson seemed to embarrassed after that fight. He'll just go in for the kill because Maia's chin is definately suspect.

OR

We could see a flying triangle choke from Maia


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> The UFC is feeding their top shark with some chum in this fight. Maia is no hack but his standup is terrible and he's going to be too small for Anderson. I probably would have had a different opinion if Nate hadn't completely wrecked him and Miller hadn't totally negated his BJJ.
> Anderson has good BJJ, make no mistake. If this hits the mat Anderson will do better than Miller did.
> I don't see this being another Thales vs. Silva, Anderson seemed to embarrassed after that fight. He'll just go in for the kill because Maia's chin is definately suspect.
> 
> ...


Finally! Someone that agrees with me!


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

If people can get excited to watch Fedor fight a fringe top ten heavyweight in Rogers, then i can get excited to watch Silva fight Maia, who's a top 5 or 6 middleweight for sure, injuries suck, no doubt about that, but it's not like they are putting Anderson in the ring with some scrub.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Its tough because Anderson has the reach and inside he has those deadly knees. But on the ground no one in all of MMA is as good as Maia. He is a sick grappler in the old Gracie mold and if he somehow gets it to the ground he has a great shot. But agreed, that is a big, HUGE....IF


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Its tough because Anderson has the reach and inside he has those deadly knees. But on the ground no one in all of MMA is as good as Maia. He is a sick grappler in the old Gracie mold and if he somehow gets it to the ground he has a great shot. But agreed, that is a big, HUGE....IF


 sure he is a Gracie mold type fighter.... too bad its not like back then when nobody knew wtf BJJ was because being the best at BJJ only WILL NEVER be enough anymore in any division.

As much overblown hype as he gets he has never dominated anybody with any BJJ background in MMA on the ground, infact he has struggled on the ground with them.

He isnt the best on the ground, he isnt even close. If you wanna take away ground striking then he would prob skyrocket near the top but his size and lack of power are serious factors why he isnt.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Extremely tough fight for Maia, even if he does somehow get it to the ground it's not gonna be an automatic sub. JMac hung with Maia on the ground for 3 rounds before finally getting subbed. On the feet it's such a mismatch, Anderson by KO all day


----------



## TaprooT (Aug 13, 2009)

Ed Soares and Anderson are happy? hmmm yeah I wonder why....


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

This forum is ridiculous sometimes. Everyone here bashes Maia and Sonnen saying they don't desrve title shots blah blah blah. Does Vitor deserve a title shot? What has he done in the UFC that makes him worthy? Beat Rich Franklin? What has he done outside of the UFC to deserve a title shot? Beat Terry Martin and Matt Lindland? Lets be honest, neither of those guys have done much lately. Or even more ridiculous, Akiyama? Who has he ever beat that would make him worthy of a title shot? Dennis Kang (the same guy who just got pummeled by Michael Bisping)? Melvin Manhoef (hardly a top 10 MMA middleweight)? Alan Belcher (enough said)? Yes, he is undoubtedly the sexiest person on the planet. And he is definitely on "my list". But he doesn't deserve a shot at Silva, yet.

What do you want from the UFC? Put Silva on the shelf for another 6 months until Belfort is healthy? Come on, be realistic. Sonnen should have received this shot, but he isn't ready. There are no LHWs available worth putting Silva against. Maia is the number 3 MW in the UFC right now. Does he stand much of a chance? Maybe not. But his ground game poses a serious threat to Silva. You can say Silva has a great ground game, but he hasn't shown it in the UFC. In fact, Lutter got mount a couple of times on him pretty easily. And Lutter wouldn't last long against Maia on the ground. I'm sure the next response is that Silva submitted Lutter with a triangle. But that upkick rocked Lutter and he literally fell into the triangle choke. 

Complain all you want about this fight. But this is the same fighter that most of you were saying could give Silva a lot of trouble this time last year. Give him a shot and stop your bitchin'. Jesus, you get to see two top 10 MWs fight on an already stacked card. Boo hoo.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

It would have been so easy.. just announce Silva's titel fight 2 months later and give him the 3# MW in the World. But because it's all about money.. they give him Maia.

PS: Sonnen deserves a titel shot after his last performance against the former 3# best MW in the World. Not many fighters destroy an opponent like he did, there is nothing to take away from him here.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> This forum is ridiculous sometimes. Everyone here bashes Maia and Sonnen saying they don't desrve title shots blah blah blah. Does Vitor deserve a title shot? What has he done in the UFC that makes him worthy? Beat Rich Franklin? What has he done outside of the UFC to deserve a title shot? Beat Terry Martin and Matt Lindland? Lets be honest, neither of those guys have done much lately. Or even more ridiculous, Akiyama? Who has he ever beat that would make him worthy of a title shot? Dennis Kang (the same guy who just got pummeled by Michael Bisping)? Melvin Manhoef (hardly a top 10 MMA middleweight)? Alan Belcher (enough said)? Yes, he is undoubtedly the sexiest person on the planet. And he is definitely on "my list". But he doesn't deserve a shot at Silva, yet.
> 
> What do you want from the UFC? Put Silva on the shelf for another 6 months until Belfort is healthy? Come on, be realistic. Sonnen should have received this shot, but he isn't ready. There are no LHWs available worth putting Silva against. Maia is the number 3 MW in the UFC right now. Does he stand much of a chance? Maybe not. But his ground game poses a serious threat to Silva. You can say Silva has a great ground game, but he hasn't shown it in the UFC. In fact, Lutter got mount a couple of times on him pretty easily. And Lutter wouldn't last long against Maia on the ground. I'm sure the next response is that Silva submitted Lutter with a triangle. But that upkick rocked Lutter and he literally fell into the triangle choke.
> 
> *Complain all you want about this fight.* But this is the same fighter that most of you were saying could give Silva a lot of trouble this time last year. Give him a shot and stop your bitchin'. Jesus, you get to see two top 10 MWs fight on an already stacked card. Boo hoo.


I think i will thank you.............
BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! this fight sucks donkey balls!:bye02:
:sarcastic08:
i dont know who this "everyone" person that you refer to is but a lot of people on these forums thought that sonnen should get the shot in belfort's absence. 
-all i know is i am not looking forward to another potential thales lietes reenactment:confused05:
-i would rather they gave this fight to anyone with some standup, im sure soares is not gonna talk about maia not deserving the shot lol i guess that means he thinks he deserves it huh?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> This forum is ridiculous sometimes. Everyone here bashes Maia and Sonnen saying they don't desrve title shots blah blah blah. Does Vitor deserve a title shot? What has he done in the UFC that makes him worthy? Beat Rich Franklin? What has he done outside of the UFC to deserve a title shot? Beat Terry Martin and Matt Lindland? Lets be honest, neither of those guys have done much lately. Or even more ridiculous, Akiyama? Who has he ever beat that would make him worthy of a title shot? Dennis Kang (the same guy who just got pummeled by Michael Bisping)? Melvin Manhoef (hardly a top 10 MMA middleweight)? Alan Belcher (enough said)? Yes, he is undoubtedly the sexiest person on the planet. And he is definitely on "my list". But he doesn't deserve a shot at Silva, yet.
> 
> What do you want from the UFC? Put Silva on the shelf for another 6 months until Belfort is healthy? Come on, be realistic. Sonnen should have received this shot, but he isn't ready. There are no LHWs available worth putting Silva against. Maia is the number 3 MW in the UFC right now. Does he stand much of a chance? Maybe not. But his ground game poses a serious threat to Silva. You can say Silva has a great ground game, but he hasn't shown it in the UFC. In fact, Lutter got mount a couple of times on him pretty easily. And Lutter wouldn't last long against Maia on the ground. I'm sure the next response is that Silva submitted Lutter with a triangle. But that upkick rocked Lutter and he literally fell into the triangle choke.
> 
> Complain all you want about this fight. But this is the same fighter that most of you were saying could give Silva a lot of trouble this time last year. Give him a shot and stop your bitchin'. Jesus, you get to see two top 10 MWs fight on an already stacked card. Boo hoo.


Ive only said Maia was the next best contender after Cheal, and so have a group of people....

Kinda close minded to call the whole Furom Ridiculous....


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Ive only said Maia was the next best contender after Cheal, and so have a group of people....
> 
> Kinda close minded to call the whole Furom Ridiculous....


Close minded isn't really the right term to use in the context. But let me clarify. I am not saying the entire forum (i.e. every member) has been bagging on Sonnen and Maia. But there is a large number of people who seem to know very little about MMA who have spent the last 24 hours complaining about how unworthy Sonnen and Maia are to face Silva, and how the UFC is better off shelfing Silva until Belfort is ready to fight. As if Belfort has done a lot in the UFC to deserve a title shot. 

It is just annoying to see people complain about these fights. And what is so annoying about it is how quickly a lot of people jump on and off bandwagons. Go back 8 months and you will see a lot of people salivating over the idea of Maia vs. Silva. Then Maia gets caught with a HUGE punch and wins a rather uneventful decision over a solid MW and everyone thinks the UFC is giving Silva a chump to run through? Really? It is ridiculous when you think about it.

A lot of fans (not just on this forum) just change their opinions of fighters so quickly. Remember when James Irvin (after his KO of Houston Alexander) was the next great LHW? Or now how Todd Duffee is the future of the HW division after fighting for 7 seconds in the UFC? Or how Shogun was washed up and didn't have anything left after his Coleman fight. And then he KOs Chuck and fights great against Machida and now everyone thinks he is the #2 LHW on the planet (which he should be).


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Close minded isn't really the right term to use in the context. But let me clarify. I am not saying the entire forum (i.e. every member) has been bagging on Sonnen and Maia. But there is a large number of people who seem to know very little about MMA who have spent the last 24 hours complaining about how unworthy Sonnen and Maia are to face Silva, and how the UFC is better off shelfing Silva until Belfort is ready to fight. As if Belfort has done a lot in the UFC to deserve a title shot.
> 
> It is just annoying to see people complain about these fights. And what is so annoying about it is how quickly a lot of people jump on and off bandwagons. Go back 8 months and you will see a lot of people salivating over the idea of Maia vs. Silva. Then Maia gets caught with a HUGE punch and wins a rather uneventful decision over a solid MW and everyone thinks the UFC is giving Silva a chump to run through? Really? It is ridiculous when you think about it.
> 
> ...


Im not disagreeing with u on that, and i find myself guilty of that to a certain extent.

But i look at a fighters loses as something there going to train there asses off to not happen again...

So i didn't look at Maia's KO with Nate as something Anderson is going to easily do, quite the opposite.

I see that and think he is going to have a lot better head movement and striking in his next fight!

And we all saw that, that was exactly what happend in his last fight, by far the best stand up we ever seen from Maia.

And i call myself guilty of this because i thought Nate was going to knock Cheal out first round! 

And felt like a complete douche for having an opinion on the fight without rewatching Cheals last dominate peformaces, and just never saw him fight someone with the stand up like Nates, and thought Nate would be able to stand up against his ground game.

I'm a strong believer on, not how many wins, but who u beat, and until i see a fighter fight someone close to the Caliber there used to then i tend to go against them.

Like Hardy for example,

But i do think Nate, Cheal, and Maia all have a chance to beat Silva, there for making it a fight i want to see.

But for others i see them not happy because we were going to see a stand up fight with Vitor, hence why i think UFC rushed him to Silva, and were going to see and attempt to take it to the ground all night with Cheal or Maia...

They all have a chance, but just not as exciting as watching someone like Vitor where it can end at any moment


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Im not disagreeing with u on that, and i find myself guilty of that to a certain extent.
> 
> But i look at a fighters loses as something there going to train there asses off to not happen again...
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100% Sorry if I came off criticizing you and/or everyone. It is just discouraging that everyone blows this fight off so quickly. I think it is a great fight and I do think Maia has a shot at beating Silva. A great shot? Probably not. But a decent chance nonetheless. 

I saw the whole striking thing earlier, too. Where someone said that they would rather the UFC had just given Silva a striker, even if he was lesser of an opponent. Although having Silva face a striker is appealing for the obvious reasons, I think statements like these test the credability of the titles. Why give a champion a meaningless fight just because it might be more entertaining? I just think Silva should be fighting the best MWs in the worlds. And right now, Maia is one of them.

EDIT: I tried repping you but I need to "spread some around". I'll get back to you, though.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> I agree with you 100% Sorry if I came off criticizing you and/or everyone. It is just discouraging that everyone blows this fight off so quickly. I think it is a great fight and I do think Maia has a shot at beating Silva. A great shot? Probably not. But a decent chance nonetheless.
> 
> I saw the whole striking thing earlier, too. Where someone said that they would rather the UFC had just given Silva a striker, even if he was lesser of an opponent. Although having Silva face a striker is appealing for the obvious reasons, I think statements like these test the credability of the titles. Why give a champion a meaningless fight just because it might be more entertaining? I just think Silva should be fighting the best MWs in the worlds. And right now, Maia is one of them.
> 
> EDIT: I tried repping you but I need to "spread some around". I'll get back to you, though.


 
Hey man its good to see another passionate MMA fan! 

And i used to get steamed from shit people would say on here, like saying Strikeforce has as deep of a talent pool as UFC.

Then get called a UFC nuthugger because i actually look at all the fighters and not just the top 4 in each division.... Which still doesn't even compare....

But i realized u cant educate all peoples minds, (Especially if they believe a cetain way just to argue) and you start to get over the fact people believe certain ways without evidence or facts behind it.

And with the whole give him a fighter that doesn't deserve a shot but is a striker is sad knowing its for the Title..... I hope not to much thought went behind that saying lol!

And i hope Maia is able to take it to the ground and we get to see some world class ground game. It sucks really bad that Cheal couldn't heal up in time, after seeing what he did to Nate, really gets me interested to see how Silva would handle it.... DAMN!


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Hey man its good to see another passionate MMA fan!
> 
> And i used to get steamed from shit people would say on here, like saying Strikeforce has as deep of a talent pool as UFC.
> 
> ...


I know! Chael looked great against Nate. He obviously is a world class wrestler and I think if he is able to avoid submissions, could give Anderson a lot of trouble. And it is even more interesting with all the talking Chael has been doing.

Unfortunately, I don't see Maia winning this fight against Silva. But, man, I really hope he does. Just to see people eat some crow!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> I know! Chael looked great against Nate. He obviously is a world class wrestler and I think if he is able to avoid submissions, could give Anderson a lot of trouble. And it is even more interesting with all the talking Chael has been doing.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't see Maia winning this fight against Silva. But, man, I really hope he does. Just to see people eat some crow!!


 

LOL I would have to join the others in the Crow eating contest if Maia subs Silva, (Sub being the only way i see him coming close to winning a 5 round war with the Spider)


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

You are only as good as your last fight! And Chael looked like a huge nemesis for Silva. It's just normal that ppl on this board wanna see him fight Silva now. This has nothing to do with jumping on bandwagons, or anything like that. Chael has one style wich can actually beat the Spider, thats why ppl are pumped up for this fight including myself.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

This was the only thing the UFC could really put together after Belfort's injury. 

They wanted him to defend the title instead of move up to 205, so it had to be either Sonnen or Maia. Sonnen has a massive cut on his forehead and other injuries and giving them time to heal before getting into full contact sparring wouldn't leave him with enough time to prepare. 

Maia, although medically suspended, must be in a better condition than Sonnen for the UFC to throw this one together and credit to the guy for stepping up with less than two months notice. 

Also, it's easy for the UFC to sell this as "World's best striker vs. World's best Grappler". I've already heard that term thrown around a few times already and I think it will probably get put on the promotional poster or something. 

Whether you guys think Maia deserves a shot or not, somebody at 185 needed to step up and Sonnen couldn't do it. Who else did you expect?


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

The Legacy said:


> Whether you guys think Maia deserves a shot or not, somebody at 185 needed to step up and Sonnen couldn't do it. Who else did you expect?


Exactly.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

It's hilarious people think Vitor had a better shot then Maia or Sonnen. Hilarious.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Akiyama?


Hey, why not? I mean, he's also on a one-fight win streak in UFC...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Or a 3, and hasen't technically lost since early 2005...quit being an idiot. Or are you doing this on purpose?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Or a 3, and hasen't technically lost since early 2005...quit being an idiot. Or are you doing this on purpose?


Fixed. But my point still stands. Maia should not be getting a title shot. And no one give me that whole "but there was no one else" argument.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Close minded isn't really the right term to use in the context. But let me clarify. I am not saying the entire forum (i.e. every member) has been bagging on Sonnen and Maia. But there is a large number of people who seem to know very little about MMA who have spent the last 24 hours complaining about how unworthy Sonnen and Maia are to face Silva, and how the UFC is better off shelfing Silva until Belfort is ready to fight. As if Belfort has done a lot in the UFC to deserve a title shot.
> 
> It is just annoying to see people complain about these fights. And what is so annoying about it is how quickly a lot of people jump on and off bandwagons. Go back 8 months and you will see a lot of people salivating over the idea of Maia vs. Silva. Then Maia gets caught with a HUGE punch and wins a rather uneventful decision over a solid MW and everyone thinks the UFC is giving Silva a chump to run through? Really? It is ridiculous when you think about it.
> 
> A lot of fans (not just on this forum) just change their opinions of fighters so quickly. Remember when James Irvin (after his KO of Houston Alexander) was the next great LHW? Or now how Todd Duffee is the future of the HW division after fighting for 7 seconds in the UFC? Or how Shogun was washed up and didn't have anything left after his Coleman fight. And then he KOs Chuck and fights great against Machida and now everyone thinks he is the #2 LHW on the planet (which he should be).


Agree with every point you made, great series of posts.

+rep


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Fixed. But my point still stands. Maia should not be getting a title shot. And no one give me that whole "but there was no one else" argument.


I agree, but then again I don't care. I just want to see Silva fight. Been too long.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow! I first posted on the third thread and it's up to what nine threads now... 

Vitor has done a lot for the sport and his fight record speaks for itself competing against the best; Wanderlei Silva, Dan Henderson, Sakuraba, Matt Lindland, Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz, etc. He was the LHW and HW champion at one point. Anyone who says he doesn't deserve a title shot doesn't understand the dynamics of the business. He was without a doubt the biggest challenge to Anderson Silva's throne. 

That being said the next logical choice would have been Chael or Demian period. However, I don't think any of those two deserve it, but it's one of those things "where the show must go on." 

It is what it is...end of story.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Would've rather see him go up to 205, but I'm happy both parties accepted the fight. Should be a good fight though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think this is a very good match-up.
I don't know what's wrong with those people who think Maia isn't worthy of the title shot. Not so long a go, his fight with Marquardt was supposed to determine the number 1 contender. Nowadays everyone is salivating for a possible fight between Siva and Sonnen, which i think should be more interesting, but Maia deserves this as well. 
Not only because it's for the title. But, we have 2 different fighting styles: we have the best striker in the game against the best BJJ artist. Now i know some people fear this fight will look like Silva-Leites, but i don't think so. Because Silva will try to avoid putting another performance like that one and Maia isn't the type of fighter that Leites is.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

T.Bone said:


> Would've rather see him go up to 205, but I'm happy both parties accepted the fight. Should be a good fight though.


Don't really know if it's fair to move the guy on a weight class while he's been training for another.

Besides, he needs to defend the title. No matter how much people hate it and no matter how many better fights there are at 205, he has to defend his title. He's a champion.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Don't really know if it's fair to move the guy on a weight class while he's been training for another.
> 
> Besides, he needs to defend the title. No matter how much people hate it and no matter how many better fights there are at 205, he has to defend his title. He's a champion.


^this^
If Silva wants nothing but those super fights on upper weight classes he should drop the MW belt and go after them.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I agree, but then again I don't care. I just want to see Silva fight. Been too long.


Well, that's true. And today, being far less inebriated and bitter than last night, I agree that something must be done. 

It's just that it takes credibility away from Silva's defense, that his challenger was knocked out in 21 seconds only two fights ago.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Well, that's true. And today, being far less inebriated and bitter than last night, I agree that something must be done.
> 
> It's just that it takes credibility away from Silva's defense, that his challenger was knocked out in 21 seconds only two fights ago.


And the fighter that beat Maia like that was beaten handily by Silva already. Makes it a bit worse.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Curly said:


> Christ, why did you have to remind me of that. Forrest is such a d-bag. :thumbsdown: Kick yourself in the nuts for reminding me of that.


Give yourself two kicks for comparing Maia (a class act) with that d-bag.


----------



## MMA Girl 898 (Feb 2, 2010)

This is gonna be awesome!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I kinda hope Silva comes in overlooking this fight. I would love to see Maia take him down and sub him.

I think Silva wants to fight more often as a LHW anyway.......


It would also be nice for a UFC belt to change hands. Havent seen that happen in a while now.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

how can beating maia take credibility away from silva when he is 11-0 in the ufc :confused05: at worst it does nothing for him but to say it takes credibility away from him is asinine


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> And the fighter that beat Maia like that was beaten handily by Silva already. Makes it a bit worse.


And yet Maia defeated and made look like a rookie the man now on tap to face the winner of this fight in Chael Sonnen, Sonnen being the man who defeated and made look like a rookie the man many were touting as the next and rightful number one contender in Nate Marquardt. That's the thing about MMA math. It's needlessly complicated and rarely a good predictor of anything. Marquardt destroyed Maia. Sonnen dismantled Marquardt. But Maia dominated Sonnen. It's a pointless circle. 

I'll try to focus on the fact that Maia presents interesting challenges if and when the fight reaches a certain point, as well as the fact that Silva is fighting for the first time in ages. I'd rather see him tackling Vitor or Sonnen myself, but am still intrigued by what could end up being a fairly competitive bout if Maia can manage to pull guard or take Silva down. Glass half full, people.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And yet Maia defeated and made look like a rookie the man now on tap to face the winner of this fight in Chael Sonnen, Sonnen being the man who defeated and made look like a rookie the man many were touting as the next and rightful number one contender in Nate Marquardt. That's the thing about MMA math. It's needlessly complicated and rarely a good predictor of anything. Marquardt destroyed Maia. Sonnen dismantled Marquardt. But Maia dominated Sonnen. It's a pointless circle.
> 
> I'll try to focus on the fact that Maia presents interesting challenges if and when the fight reaches a certain point, as well as the fact that Silva is fighting for the first time in ages. I'd rather see him tackling Vitor or Sonnen myself, but am still intrigued by what could end up being a fairly competitive bout if Maia can manage to pull guard or take Silva down. Glass half full, people.


I very rarely use MMA math but when Silva handles someone with great ease and then that fighter KO's Maia in a matter of seconds, then Maia gets a shot, it is a bit messed up.

I have said this before, the MW division's rankings are beyond messed up right now. I do agree that Maia is an interesting matchup for Silva and I am not mad about the fight. I just think it would have been better to push back the Silva/Vitor fight instead of grabbing a random fighter to throw at Silva just for the sake of having a second title fight on a card.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Anderson's submission game is no joke either: he has a BJJ black belt under Minotauro Nogueira. 

Anderson's BJJ under Nogueira's tutelage has been a lot more effective than Maia's striking under Wanderlei's training. 

And Anderson's muay thai is simply the best on the planet. 

Give the strength nod to Anderson as well: he's taken out top flight strikers at 205 lbs., while Maia is a lanky, small-ish 185-er. 

Prediction: either Anderson destroys Maia standing, or Maia gets cut from the UFC for not fighting.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Anderson's submission game is no joke either: he has a BJJ black belt under Minotauro Nogueira.
> 
> Anderson's BJJ under Nogueira's tutelage has been a lot more effective than Maia's striking under Wanderlei's training.
> 
> ...


While this is somewhat of a true statement, Silva's BJJ is more than likely not that close to Maia's. The same goes for the striking but in Silva's favor. Silva has also showed that wrestling is the way to beat him and Maia out-wrestled Sonnen so I would not be that surprised if Maia got a takedown. 

Not to mention that Maia is so good on the ground he probably wouldn't mind getting a clinch and pulling guard either.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Lol, I'd love to see Maia get in a clinch with Silva. It'd be welcoming death before he even thought of pulling guard.

You wouldn't mind it? Interesting thought, since you probably want Maia to win this. Haha you really don't care about Maia's well being here.

Yeah, wrestling is the way to beat him, because he's been beaten by being outwrestled in the UFC? 

His BJJ may not be close to Maias...but it's a lot better then Dan Millers.

And no, that's not "somewhat true." That is a fact that Silva's BJJ belt under the Nogueira's is 4-5 times better then Maia's stand-up under Wanderlei. He's got some sick jitz, even if it's not on the level of Maias. You really can't argue this.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Lol, I'd love to see Maia get in a clinch with Silva. It'd be welcoming death before he even thought of pulling guard.
> 
> You wouldn't mind it? Interesting thought, since you probably want Maia to win this. Haha you really don't care about Maia's well being here.
> 
> ...


You know what you are right. Henderson didn't steal a round by using his wrestling and Lutter didn't takedown Silva either... He hasn't lost but it is very clear that he is a lot better standing than he is on the ground so that tells me that wrestling is the way to go.

The fact that Silva's BJJ is better than Maia's BJJ is a pointless argument. It doesn't change the fact that Maia's BJJ is better other than saying that Silva is more well rounded which I never argued. All I said was that Maia looks like he has better BJJ. I am not saying that Maia will submit Silva, all I am saying is that is where Maia is most comfortable by far and he has shown that he relies heavily on his BJJ and can finish on the ground very well.

As for the clinch, yes it is a very dangerous spot for Maia to be but you can't forget that Henderson clinched before taking Silva down. 

As for who I want to win, I don't really care. I was looking forward to the Vitor fight, so I am just watching the fight when it happens. I definitely think that Silva is going to win this fight and I agree that his BJJ credentials are very impressive.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Silva's BJJ is very slow and predictable. He has no confidence in his transitions, he falls for a lot of bait tactics, and he seems to think after the fact.


He is good at hurting people in his guard though. 



On the ground though Maia won't need a LOT of time to sub Silva. If there's a round in Silva vs Maia that's anything like Leites vs Silva's RD2, then Maia takes this.


----------



## TapUout1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Maia's only chance is to obviously take this fight to the ground but as we all know Anderson is no dummy and he realizes this as well. If Miller could keep the fight standing and have the fight be a pretty close contest then I see Anderson having no troubles here, but thats why they fight, anything can happen.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

You guys are forgetting Anderson's primary advantages.

#1) Standing up = REACH...he is so freaking lanky and his punches hurt.

#2) Clinch = KNEES...deadly. 

BUT...if Maia can get past that, he is arguably the BEST BJJ dude in all of MMA at his weight class...well then he can take Silva down and do his thing. But that is such a huge IF. His win vs. Sonnen was efforless but opponents are on to him now.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

TapUout1 said:


> Maia's only chance is to obviously take this fight to the ground but as we all know Anderson is no dummy and he realizes this as well. If Miller could keep the fight standing and have the fight be a pretty close contest then I see Anderson having no troubles here, but thats why they fight, anything can happen.




It looked to me like a lot of that fight was Maia trying to show off his new standup. If he wanted to keep Miller on the mat, I think the fight would have gone different.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Silva's BJJ is very slow and predictable. He has no confidence in his transitions, he falls for a lot of bait tactics, and he seems to think after the fact.
> 
> 
> He is good at hurting people in his guard though.
> ...


Exactly, Silva has great BJJ but Maia is a step above, Lol someone said earlier that Silva must have amazing BJJ because he body triangles people all the time haha!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mjr said:


> Exactly, Silva has great BJJ but Maia is a step above, Lol someone said earlier that Silva must have amazing BJJ because he body triangles people all the time haha!


lmfao haha


Silva has such rudimentary BJJ, he forgets all the little things that finish a submission. It's a game of inches and Maia plays it the best, Silva is going to find himself terrified on the ground if it gets there.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Maia getting a clinch will help him more than it will Silva. It seems as if people think that will end the night for Maia. 

If Maia plays his cards rights and uses the clinch well he will be fine. And by well I mean take Silva down right away and don't spend too much time in the clinch. He could even pull guard as soon as he gets a clinch. Dan Henderson got the takedown and won the first round by getting a clinch. I will say that he looks quite a bit stronger than Maia, but I think Maia has a better chance getting it to the ground from a clinch than from taking a shot.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

My question is how does Maia deal with Silva's length?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Samborules said:


> My question is how does Maia deal with Silva's length?


He is going to have to get inside of his reach which I agree could turn out to be difficult for Maia. He could time a punch from silva and move in for the takedown or fake a strike and try to get a takedown/clinch. He is going to have to fully commit because when fighters don't Silva makes them pay.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i think this will be like the leites fight or hes gonna destroy maia like he did to forrest.


----------

